# HDMI cheap vs Expensive?



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Just about to add a new panasonic dmp-bdt110 Blu ray player to my system. I'm sure this has been answered somewhere but can you tell the difference between a cheap HDMI cable from a supermarket $12, to an expensive $150 one? And mean REALLY tell the difference with eye's and ears and no fancy lab gear etc?
The reason i ask is i have a cheap Supermarket cable and questioning should i use it? All my existing HDMI cables are cheapish, $50 max.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

$50 is not cheapish, I hate to break to you. Monoprice and other internet distribution companies sell quality "cheap" HDMI cables ranging from $2 on up or even around $13 for a 6 footer with Redmere tech (thinner, longer runs with full throughput). My signal chain is at least 3 HDMI cables plus connectors (in wall hidden cabling) I bought from Monoprice for a total of under $20. I have not once had any issues with 1080p or anything else. It is a marketing scam the way cables are sold.

Read up on HDMI here to see technically why "cheap" cables 99% of the time cut it just fine.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have always heard they all work the same. I have cheap monoprice cables and they work perfectly fine.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Same here - Monoprice cables throughout the house and no issues whatsoever.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I have cheap $3-5 cables all through the house and they work fine, no problems at all.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I have to disagree completely. There's a _*lot *_of difference to be seen in buying a $150 HDMI cable instead of the $12 version. Now, I can bend over an touch my toes without my wallet holding me back, and my friends have stopped complaining about my wallet bulge. My friends at the $150 company sent me a Birthday card, and I got a car that gets better gas mileage because I couldn't afford the alternative.
Now that's something to brag about, so there!


----------



## marlin1881 (Feb 15, 2013)

My theater design is around 1080p, with regards to cabling/HDMI-switching/projector. Yes, there are higher resolutions in the works, and there will always be something bigger and better around the corner.

So, I chose HDMI cables that are certified for at least 1080p, and I'll put in new cables in 5 years when the next big thing settles into some maturity.

Here are the cables I got for my theater (from Amazon):

BlueRigger(TM) High Speed HDMI Cables are premium quality cables for your gaming or home theater setup. These cables are ATC certified to support all resolutions upto 1440p. 

Quality Picture and Sound 
- 28AWG 
- CL3 Rated for in-wall installations 
- Supports 3D, Ethernet and Audio Return 
- Guaranteed 1080p, 1080i, 720p, 480p, and 480i Resolutions 
- Works with all HDTVs, Blu-ray players, Xbox 360, PS3 and other HDMI devices 
- Supports Transfer Rates of Up to 340Mhz or 10.2gbps 
- HDCP Compliant 
- Supports True HD Dolby 7.1 and DTS-HD Master Audio 

One-year warranty.

I do have another Brand-X cable I could send you that shows intermittent video, but has continuous audio. From adjusting the cable during a video issue, it appears that the actual connector on each end, doesn't fit to specs, as I can flash on/off the video by moving the cable around.

Look at the specs and buy quality cables, and remember, there are quality cables for a good price. Don't rely on price only to make your selection.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

HDMI carries a digital signal. It either works in full fidelity, or it doesn't work at all. There is no need to differentiate eye tests and lab tests - it is all-or-nothing. Think of the difference between CDs (digital) and tapes (analog) - when a CD has a read error, the issue is obvious and immediate. When a tape is going bad, you might hear a bit of hiss or a pop if you listen really carefully or maybe the sound is a bit detuned. The same is true for HDMI cables - either everything gets there, or it breaks completely. That is completely different from the analog cables we are all used to, where interference from other stuff can sneak on to the cable and make things strange.

For runs less than about 15-20ft, you should probably just buy the cheapest thing you can find. The only thing that might be worth paying for is a cable that is lighter or has a smaller connector that won't put as much weight on the connected equipment or will fit easier behind the equipment. For runs longer than 20ft, attenuation becomes an issue, and you might want to consider something with some silver in it if you need lots of bandwidth like for 3D or 4K or something else. 2D 1080p is much easier.

I use extremely cheap no-name brand HDMI for all the interconnects between components except the 40ft in-wall run that goes to my projector. That one is an Audioquest Cinnamon, which has 1.25% silver, is rated for in-wall installation, and was still less than $300.

I have never had a display issue with any cable, except one where the connector had obviously failed. Personally, I prefer smaller connectors so the cables don't stick as far off my equipment, but it doesn't affect performance.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is a longer-winded explanation from CNET with some technical references from the spec, backed up by actual testing and experience:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20056502-1/why-all-hdmi-cables-are-the-same/
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57321956-221/why-all-hdmi-cables-are-the-same-part-2/
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_...more-reasons-why-all-hdmi-cable-are-the-same/


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

RBTO said:


> I have to disagree completely. There's a _*lot *_of difference to be seen in buying a $150 HDMI cable instead of the $12 version. Now, I can bend over an touch my toes without my wallet holding me back, and my friends have stopped complaining about my wallet bulge. My friends at the $150 company sent me a Birthday card, and I got a car that gets better gas mileage because I couldn't afford the alternative.
> Now that's something to brag about, so there!


:rofl::rofl:
How true that is! I run Monoprice cables too.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Same here - Monoprice cables throughout the house and no issues whatsoever.


I second this. MONOPRICE. A $10 monoprice hdmi cable does the job that most any $150 hdmi cable does.
All mine are high speed ethernet CL2 or higher rated.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

phillihp23 said:


> I second this. MONOPRICE. A $10 monoprice hdmi cable does the job that most any $150 hdmi cable does.
> All mine are high speed ethernet CL2 or higher rated.


I agree!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I bought 2 25ft hdmi for about 15 dollars they work perfect


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok, I'll stick with the cheap cable!

www.paulgreenwoodart.com


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

I prefer the term "less expensive" as opposed to cheap. As for intermittent video quality or drops the cables either work or don't. Test them before you install them and if there is an issue return it for a new one. If you're concerned about future proofing the system consider a couple of LAN cables. You can always buy new baluns to upgrade to the newest standard where as people who install HDMI in wall 7 years ago are searching for other solutions. 

HDMI cables can be found at Monoprice.com along with http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10105Baluns. Save your money for a sub.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Another vote for Monoprice, gotta love their prices. But I also like Bluejeanscable, https://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/hdmi-cables/hdmi-cable.htm. They're not as cheap as Monoprice but they're still wallet friendly. They're also built in the USA...contrary to what Cnet says, if I remember corectly they say all HDMI is built in China. Bluejeans says their HDMI is made in the US, but assembled in China. It's in the second paragraph on the page.


----------

